
Myself (interactive programming demo) - IA21
https://codepen.io/jakealbaugh/full/PwLXXP/
======
King-Aaron
That was extremely cool, and would make for a useful little demo for front end
development students (and maybe also for people working in the field, grinding
their teeth looking for something to engage themselves with!)

